# Another Peanut Thread



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

A friend sent my wife a 25lb bag of raw peanuts. We have roasted some and boiled some. I guess my question is how do I store them? And how else can we use them?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe for long term storage in the raw state they have to be cold. Like 40 degrees or below. You can also freeze them. As far as usage goes: Sugar roasted peanuts, peanut brittle, peanut butter, peanut butter cookies, peanut butter ice cream, homemade snickers bars, homemade cracker jacks ... chocolate covered peanuts ... chicken peanut stir fry ... and ... and ... I am out of ideas. Enjoy!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I believe for long term storage in the raw state they have to be cold. Like 40 degrees or below. You can also freeze them. As far as usage goes: Sugar roasted peanuts, peanut brittle, peanut butter, peanut butter cookies, peanut butter ice cream, homemade snickers bars, homemade cracker jacks ... chocolate covered peanuts ... chicken peanut stir fry ... and ... and ... I am out of ideas. Enjoy!


Thanks Sentry! I'll make room in one of the freezers. We've never had more than a couple pounds of peanuts at a time before.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Watch out for weevils if you store the bag on a shelf. It happened to me, ended up with a bag of dust.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Will they grow if I save some to plant?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hashbrown said:


> Will they grow if I save some to plant?


Try a germination test.

However, some hybrids will make a plant - - but are sterile & won't reproduce

Growing Peanuts at Home
Posted on December 23, 2010 
http://www.southernexposure.com/blog/2010/12/growing-peanuts-at-home/

*If they were open pollinated, you should be fine* 
https://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=1547360


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Try a germination test.
> 
> However, some hybrids will make a plant - - but are sterile & won't reproduce
> 
> ...


Great info! I looked these peanuts up and they are not a hybrid. May give them a little room in the garden next spring.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's some ideas from the father of peanuts George Washington Carver.

Foods
Salted Peanuts
Peanut Butter, regular (3)
Breakfast Food #1
Butter from Peanut Milk
Breakfast Food #2
Pancake Flour
Breakfast Food #3
Peanut Flour (11)
Breakfast Food #4
Peanut Surprise
Breakfast Food #5
Malted Peanuts
Bisque Powder
Peanut Meal, brown
Peanut Meal #1 and #2
Meat Substitutes
Chocolate Coated Peanuts
Chili Sauce
Peanut Cake #1 and #2
Peanut Brittle
Dry Coffee
Cream Candy
Instant Coffee
Peanut Flakes (2)
Peanut Hearts
Chop Suey Sauce
Mock Oysters
Mayonnaise
Worcestershire Sauce 
Peanut Meat Loaf
Peanut Food #1
Shredded Peanuts
Peanut Sprouts
Peanut Bisque Powder
Peanut Tofu Sauce
Cooking Oil
Cream for Milk
Salad Oil
Buttermilk
Mock Meat
Mock Goose
Mock Duck
Mock Chicken
Mock Veal Cut
Milks (32)
Curds
Vinegar
Crystallized Peanuts
Peanut Relish #1 
Peanut Sausage
Peanut Relish #2
Flavoring Paste
Peanut Chocolate Fudge
Oleomargarine
Peanut and Pop Corn Bars
Dehydrated Milk Flakes
Peanut Bar #1
Caramel
Peanut Tutti Frutti Bars
Butterscotch
Lard Compound
Evaporated Milk
Sweet Pickle
Golden Nuts
Cheese Cream
Substitute Asparagus
Cheese Pimento
Cheese Nut Sage
Cheese Tutti Frutti
CheeseSandwich
White Pepper, from Vines
Pickle, Plain
Cocoa
Peanut Dainties
Peanut Kisses
Bar Candy
Peanut Wafers

Stock Foods
Peanut Stock Food #1,#2, and #3
Peanut HullMeal
Peanut Hull Stock Food
Molasses Feed
Peanut HullBran
Peanut Hay Meal
Hen Food for laying (peanut hearts)
Peanut Meal (3)

Household Products
Laundry Soap
Sweeping Compound

Beverages
Peanut Orange Punch #1
Peanut Lemon Punch
Peanut Koumiss Beverage
Peanut Punch #2
Normal Peanut Beverage
Beverage for Ice Cream
Peanut Beverage Flakes
Blackberry Punch
Plum Punch
Evaporated Peanut Beverage
Cherry Punch
Pineapple Punch

Medicines
Rubbing Oil
Iron Tonic
Tannic Acid
Medicine similar to Castor Oil
Emulsion for Bronchitis
Castor Substitute
Goiter Treatment
Oils, Emulsified w/mercury for Venereal Disease (2)
Quinine
Laxatives

Cosmetics
Hand Lotion
Face Lotion
Face Cream
Vanishing Cream
Face Bleach and Tan Remover
Baby Massage Cream
Shampoo
Oil for Hair and Scalp
Shaving Cream
Pomade for Scalp
Face Ointment
Glycerine
Face Powder
All Purpose Cream
Fat Producing Cream
Tetter and Dandruff Cure
Toilet Soap
Antiseptic Soap
Pomade for Skin
Peanut Oil Shampoo

Dyes, Paints and Stains
Dyes for Leather
Dyes for Cloth (30)
Wood Stains (17)
Paints
Special Peanut Dye

General
Fuel Bricketts
Paper (white) from vines
Paper (colored) from vines
Paper (kraft form hulls)
Paper (newsprint) form vines
Paper (coarse) form skins
Insecticide
Glue
Gasoline
Gas
Wood Filler
Metal Polish
Plastics
Axel Grease
Lubricating Oil
Illuminating Oil
Diesel Fuel
Printers Ink
Writing Ink
Rubber
Coke (from hulls)
Washing Powder
Cleanser for hands
Linoleum
Wall Boards (from hulls) (11)
Insulating Board (18)
Sizing for Walls
Charcoal from shells
Nitroglycerine
Soil Conditioner
Soap Stock
Shoe and Leather Blacking


----------

